# Tạo khoảng trống cho ngôi nhà bằng những thiết kế giường đặc biệt



## vykhanh123 (15/2/22)

Tạo khoảng trống cho ngôi nhà bằng những thiết kế giường đặc biệt Không gian nhỏ chưa phải là sự bế tắc nếu bạn nhanh tay sử dụng những thiết kế giường đặc biệt để tạo các khoảng không gian trống nhiều hơn. Nếu bạn sở hữu một phòng ngủ nhỏ, một trong những phần khó nhất của việc trang trí đó là cố gắng tìm ra một chiếc giường vừa với không gian. Giường lớn hơn có nghĩa là căn phòng nhỏ đi và thậm chí các đồ nội thất khác cũng sẽ bị lược bớt. Tệ hơn, một thiết kế giường truyền thống làm cho tất cả không gian bên trên và bên dưới giường không thể sử dụng được. Vì vậy, cho dù bạn có một không gian nhỏ, hoặc có không gian lớn nhưng muốn sử dụng Máy khuếch tán trầm hương một cách khôn ngoan hơn, dưới đây là 6 ý tưởng cho thiết kế giường cần biết. 1. Giường gấp Thiết kế giường với chức năng đặc biệt có thể gập ra để nhân đôi diện tích. Một ví dụ dưới đây là thiết kế chiếc giường ở trên, với một chiếc nệm đôi khác trượt ra từ dưới tấm nệm. Đó là một lựa chọn máy khuếch tán tinh dầu giá rẻ hcm tuyệt vời nếu bạn có một phòng ngủ với diện tích nhỏ. Đầu giường cũng có thể gập xuống để lộ thêm dung lượng lưu trữ và không gian bàn nhỏ, lý tưởng cho việc đặt máy tính xách tay. Giường gấp về cơ bản sẽ giúp tăng gấp đôi khả năng sử dụng của một không gian phòng ngủ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Ý tưởng gác xép rộng rãi Như đã đề cập ở trên, vấn đề với hầu hết các thiết kế giường kiểu cũ là bạn sẽ mất tất cả không gian bên trên và bên dưới giường. Với thiết kế này, chiếc giường được nâng lên trên một nền tảng tủ lưu trữ, vì vậy bạn vẫn giữ được khả năng sử dụng trong không gian phía dưới của chiếc giường. Giường gác xép thường nâng giường gần hơn với trần nhà, khiến không gian giường ngủ cảm thấy chật chội. Thiết kế này cân bằng được điều đó mà bạn vẫn có được không gian sử dụng phía dưới giường. Đồng thời khi đứng lên cũng không bị đập đầu vào trần nhà khi ngủ. Sử dụng giường gác xép có nghĩa là một không gian giường ít chật chội hơn. 3. Giường đơn trong hốc Một ý tưởng sáng tạo khác chính là giường đơn trong hốc. Nếu bạn không có nhiều không gian cho phòng ngủ dành cho khách hoặc phòng ngủ chính thì một thiết kế giường chỉ chiếm không gian bằng đúng diện tích của nó sẽ là một lựa chọn tuyệt vời. Chỉ cần đặt một chiếc giường lớn trong một cái hốc của ngôi nhà. Tuy nhiên, một tính năng cần thiết là tạo sự riêng tư cần có. Một bức màn hoặc rèm đơn giản sẽ giải quyết được vấn đề này. Và vì vậy, không gian không có cảm giác chật chội, đây cũng là một ý tưởng hay để thử đặt chiếc giường bên cạnh cửa sổ nữa. Đặt một chiếc giường trong một cái hốc sẽ tạo ra một phòng ngủ nhỏ ngay lập tức cho các vị khách tới chơi nhà. 4. Phòng ngủ ba tầng Giường tầng thường là thiết kế chủ đạo khi bạn cố gắng nhồi nhét càng nhiều chỗ ngủ càng tốt vào phòng. Tuy nhiên, điều làm cho không gian phòng ngủ trong bức ảnh trở nên độc đáo là giường tầng và nệm nằm dưới cửa sổ. Hệ thống dây điện đơn giản giúp giữ không gian trên cùng an toàn khỏi bị ngã. Một lần nữa, việc sử dụng cửa sổ giúp không gian ngủ cao nhất cảm thấy bớt chật chội. Những chiếc thang dẫn lối từ chiếc giường thấp đến cao nhất. Điều này cũng chứng tỏ bạn có thể sử dụng mọi phần của không gian theo những cách thú vị và tiện dụng riêng. Giường ngủ được nhân ba nhờ thiết kế tầng thông minh, sáng tạo. 5. Hoàn thiện lưu trữ dưới giường Giường gác xép sẽ luôn là một thiết kế yêu thích cho phòng ngủ có không gian nhỏ. Điều làm cho giường gác xép hoạt động hiệu quả nhất là các lưu trữ có thể đặt bên dưới. Không gian ở dưới với đầy đủ các chức năng: kệ lưu trữ, tủ, bàn làm việc. Một chiếc giường gác xép là sự lựa chọn thông minh cho không gian nhỏ. Và nếu phòng ngủ quá nhỏ thì thiết kế giường gác xép có thể là cách duy nhất để tích hợp thêm khu vực bàn làm việc vào không gian. Giường gác xép mở ra nhiều không gian lưu trữ khác. 6. Khu vực chơi nhỏ Bạn có thể tạo ra bất cứ thứ gì bạn muốn trong không gian trống dưới giường gác xép. Rõ ràng, bạn có thể đặt một bàn làm việc nhưng một góc thư giãn thoải mái cũng sẽ là một lựa chọn thú vị khác. Ngoài ra nó có thể là khu sinh hoạt chung, góc đọc sách, chơi điện tử, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu khách sạn ... Một số rèm cửa đơn giản mang đến cho không gian cảm giác riêng tư hơn. Họ cũng phân vùng không gian dưới giường để giác như phòng riêng hữu ích trong không gian phòng ngủ chung. Hãy sáng tạo với không gian bên dưới của các thiết kế giường gác xép bằng cách thêm các góc thư giãn thú vị.


----------

